# Colour enhancing products



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone know of any safe colour enhancing products? I remember when I had piranhas there was a product (I forget the name) that you could mix into their food and it made there bellies super bright red and worked extremely well. If anyone knows of any safe/healthy products or certain foods proven to enhance coloration please feel free to post in this thread


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 31, 2012)

I think some shrimps can do that. Flamingos feed on certain things like that that make them pink. Right..?


----------



## reptastic (Jan 31, 2012)

Beta carotene in krill is what cause the flamingos to get bright colors, try finding a vitamin suppliment with beta carotene and that should do the trick


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually now that you guys mention it, that stuff I had for my piranhas had something to do with shrimp. It's starting to come back to me lol maybe blood shrimp powder or somethin. I'll have to look around later and try to find it again. But I do know the stuff worked amazing and my piranhas were rediculously red and it worked fast. This thread will be great for ppl that might not be fully happy with there tegu because of coloration or maybe even improve breeding behavior by making the females be more responsive to more impressive colors. Post and foods too guys that u think might do the trick too. This may seem like a shallow thread but I know people will enjoy the info


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2012)

There's Repashy Super Pig which is made of natural carotenoids.

http://www.store.repashy.com/superpig-en.html

Otherwise, natural sources of orange and yellow foods: carrots, sweet potatoes, etc.


----------



## SuperSkylar (Jan 31, 2012)

Your probably thinking of Hikari fish food. They are the most notable and arguably best.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm just always cautious about overfeeding certain foods. Crested gecko owners love to bring out the colors in their animals, too, but even Repashy foods gives a guideline of no more than 6% SuperPig of total diet.


----------

